# Joe Johnson Statistical Thread



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

I think itd be kinda cool just to have a Joe Johnson thread, concentrating specifically on his numbers, and how he is doing w/o the general Steve Nash and the Suns. Here you can come in and see what kinda #'s he is puttin up, if you have the curiosity, because i know i do.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Atlanta vs. Golden State- November 2, 2005

Points-17 (7-18)

Rebounds-1

Assists-1

Hawks lose....


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Also, he played 30+ minutes. 

Baron schooled him.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

That game last night was pretty ugly, or least the second half was.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll post here if it's simply to watch his stats throughout the season. If this thread was started to hate on JJ or evolves into that because anyone is bitter, then I want no part of it.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

1 assist huh? You the man Joe. You are the PG of the future. Great start!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I miss Joe. He's still one of my favorite players. No dissing on him haha. Maybe someone should sticky this to keep it up top?


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

We just need a thread to bash Judas Joe period. I've got enough stuff on him to keep it going the whole season and an Atlanta collapse would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

sunsaz said:


> We just need a thread to bash Judas Joe period. I've got enough stuff on him to keep it going the whole season and an Atlanta collapse would be icing on the cake.


Joe Abdur Rahim Johnson looks different. Did he lose weight?


----------



## bbfan (Oct 8, 2005)

:frown:


ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I'll post here if it's simply to watch his stats throughout the season. If this thread was started to hate on JJ or evolves into that because anyone is bitter, then I want no part of it.


I agree!!

But it looks like it is too late! :frown:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

bbfan said:


> :frown:
> 
> I agree!!
> 
> But it looks like it is too late! :frown:


Yeah, oh well. Anyways, welcome to the board. I do hope you stick around and talk Suns with us this year! Name's Chris by the way.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Atlanta vs. Clips: November 4th, 2005

Pts- 10 (3-10)
Assists- 7
Boards- 4

Hawks lose......


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

wow nothing against joe, but he really stunk it up tonight . . . Hawks made a big mistake, unless he can really turn it around.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, it's still very early. I still dislike their idea of starting him at PG. It just doesn't play to his strengths. He's at his best when he is given the ball in scoring position, where he can put the ball on the floor and create a shot or simply hit an open shot. Joe could end up being one of those guys that doesn't do as well when his team is not strong. But from 2 games, it's way too early to tell that.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh i agree it is to early to tell but Joe shouldn't be running the point. Hes a great SG with an added bonus of passing skill, but hes not ready to be making all the decisions and dominating the ball, thats not his game.


----------



## bbfan (Oct 8, 2005)

When I watched the game the other night JJ started at the point, but they bought in Lue and he did a very good job. He is a decent P.G.

The problem, with this team is they do not play as a team.
Harrington, Smith, and Childress shoot instead of pass most of the time. Childress is a terrible shooter and he starts at the 2 guard. 

They bring in Marvin Williams and he looks like he is going to be a good team player when he learns how to play the game. 
The signing of Pachulia was a good signing, he is very young and going to be an excellent player.

It is going to be a long year for the Hawks.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

ATL vs. PORTLAND: 11/5/05

PTS- 23 (9-16)
Boards-5
Dimes-7


Hawks lose...............


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

bbfan said:


> The problem, with this team is they do not play as a team.
> Harrington, Smith, and Childress shoot instead of pass most of the time. Childress is a terrible shooter and he starts at the 2 guard.
> 
> .


good point . that is exactly what I think of the hawks . They can't play as a team . And when you come from such a good collective team as phoenix , it is certainly extremely difficult to be part of such a mess . Poor joe ... See boris diaw , he was not so good last year , but as soon as you play collectively in Atl. and not just try to play for yourself , you're done . bottom point , they should have drafted Chris paul , but that is none of our business


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Joe Abdur Rahim Johnson has to look himself in the mirror and have Lue start at PG and him at SG. Joe can't get into the lane consistantly and make something happen for himself or others. The posters above are right, that the Hawks have to learn to play as a team, cause honestly they look like the And 1 team. I wish that pick wasn't protected. Thanks ATL for Diaw too, cause he is a player.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

November 10, 2005

24 points
10 Boards
5 Assists

Hawks lose, 102-95...............


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

didnt someone mention..

childress = the next reggie miller?


----------



## bbfan (Oct 8, 2005)

ballstorm said:


> good point . that is exactly what I think of the hawks . They can't play as a team . And when you come from such a good collective team as phoenix , it is certainly extremely difficult to be part of such a mess . Poor joe ... See boris diaw , he was not so good last year , but as soon as you play collectively in Atl. and not just try to play for yourself , you're done . bottom point , they should have drafted Chris paul , but that is none of our business



If the Hawks would have drafted Chris Paul as you say, they would have been a much better team. They would have paul to feed JJ and they could score a lot more points running with all those young swing guys they have.
J. Smith and his high flying game would fit great with Paul.

The Atlanta mgmt. is the worst!!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Do you guys want me to organize JJ's stats into one post and sticky a thread where we can watch ex-Suns? Would you want me to add Q or Hunter or any other ex-Suns, or just JJ?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bbfan said:


> If the Hawks would have drafted Chris Paul as you say, they would have been a much better team. They would have paul to feed JJ and they could score a lot more points running with all those young swing guys they have.
> J. Smith and his high flying game would fit great with Paul.
> 
> The Atlanta mgmt. is the worst!!


Actually the Hawks were more high on Deron Williams than Chris Paul. If they had taken a PG it woulda been him and not Paul.


----------

